# Any ideas on this texture



## 2nd Chance (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking to repair some ceiling but need to know how to achive this texture....????


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

mud or plaster?, how old is this place?, i have a couple of ideas, will play at lunch tomorrow, never seen that pattern/texture before, the game is a foot watson.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks to me like it was stomped with a trowel on the edge and then knocked down pretty dry.


----------



## 2nd Chance (Aug 22, 2012)

*Sunkist*

the house is 1975+... Texture mud... thanks


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

you might be able to get that with a slap brush, thick mud, and a knock-down.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

back up a little and take another pic.

looks like a good one.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Its this one. Apply, stomp, wait 15 mins then knock down. Using a thick primer in the mud mix will give you that depth you need.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

ok the doctor is on target, and so is thom, horse hair brush, med mix on mud, stomp mud on lid, wait for mud to dry a little, knock down with knife. brushes from bon tools?.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Its this one. Apply, stomp, wait 15 mins then knock down. Using a thick primer in the mud mix will give you that depth you need.
> 
> View attachment 76900


Same concept, but it looks more like a mop than a brush.


----------



## 2nd Chance (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya'll are awesome......... 
And dead on, it looked pritty dang close... 
The customer likes it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Just goes to prove there's more than one way to skin a cat! Glad it worked out for you. :thumbsup:

Just remember to always inform your customers there is no guarantee on an ''exact'' match. They will always see it because they know it is there.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

2nd Chance said:


> Looking to repair some ceiling but need to know how to achive this texture....????


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fHarPrFlqk
big daddy tools


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fHarPrFlqk
> big daddy tools


Those look cool, just a pain in the arse. Looks like it would take forever.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Its this one. Apply, stomp, wait 15 mins then knock down. Using a thick primer in the mud mix will give you that depth you need.


Can you elaborate on the "thick primer" what's it do to the mud?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fHarPrFlqk
> big daddy tools


Whew! Thanks but No Thanks


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> Whew! Thanks but No Thanks


I would never get a set of these tools but it look like what he needs


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> Whew! Thanks but No Thanks


Looks like their website is gone. Shocker! :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Eric K said:


> Can you elaborate on the "thick primer" what's it do to the mud?


I was reffering to the viscosity of the primer. Cheaper primers or pva primers tend to be thinner. For me I have had better luck with adding thicker primers when mixing ceiling textures. Its all a personal thing. I think everyone has there own technique or special trick when doing this.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I was reffering to the viscosity of the primer. Cheaper primers or pva primers tend to be thinner. For me I have had better luck with adding thicker primers when mixing ceiling textures. Its all a personal thing. I think everyone has there own technique or special trick when doing this.


What's your ratio when mixing primer and compound?

I've alway's shyed away from mixing primer or paints with compounds.
But that's just me I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Some people around here started doing this a while back ( adding primer to mud). Some guys will use alot saying you can skip priming afterothers stated less flashing:no: The only benefit I see is it strengthening the texture mud so it wont chip or scratch so easy but to add a gallon or 1/2 gallon to mud would get expensive . I have not mixed primer in my mud before so I dont really know the benefits


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> What's your ratio when mixing primer and compound?
> 
> I've alway's shyed away from mixing primer or paints with compounds.
> But that's just me I guess. :thumbsup:


Since its almost always matching an existing for one reason or the other when Im doing it I mix the ratio as needed until desired viscosity is achieved. I start by scooping out 1/4 of the bucket and then start adding primer as needed. Its just something I learned from an old timer years ago and I have always followed suit. I did use water one time as a thinner and it seemed like there was more splatter and less stipple than when I use the primer additive. A friend of mine who is a builder around here dumps a gallon of pro mar 400 in every five and sells the ceilings as painted..

Why don't you do it Mix?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> I would never get a set of these tools but it look like what he needs


Don't worry Ice :thumbsup:


----------

